# Sleep well beautiful babies *mwah*



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Over the weekend, whilst i was away at a wedding Mr Black mouse died, Ive had him a VERY long time, and im guessing as he had no signs of illness that he died of old age.

When he was born









About august time - he was a massive fat mouse. A lonely mouse who lived alone for years, until about February, where i let him loose with 7 females I do hope he had a happy last few months, i will miss him. He was the only mouse who lived in doors with me. Alone.. Miss you Mr mouse.




























Today i found one of his sisters first babies, so she too was old. She had been showing signs of old age, and today i found her. I guess to she died of old age. She was bitey little so and so when she had her babies, but she was nice to look at 

I just realised i dont have a photo of her face she was white and cream and a sheepy 










And finally, i went to go and feed and water them this morning, when i heard a horrific screaming. I went to see what it was, thinking the worst, possibly babies being eaten. I then found a mummy mouse eating large walking babies, i then noticed blood everywhere... she had killed 3 adults, a litter of pinkies, and about 10 walking babies. She has truly flipped Stunning babies, Stunning adults.. I will miss them all 










These. Augoutis. unusual coloured mouse, sheepies, my only BEW's, all massive mice. My biggest prettiest mice 

AHHHHHH

What a rubbish day!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

God, what a crap day! Sorry Gina 

Hope you hadn't subjected the Mummy mouse to the News yesterday in cumbria and she went a bit mental too :shock:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Brat said:


> God, what a crap day! Sorry Gina
> 
> Hope you hadn't subjected the Mummy mouse to the News yesterday in cumbria and she went a bit mental too :shock:


Very crap day


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just to add to this, 

Mrs Black mouse, Mr Black mouses sister, who I just found dead, again old age. 
And Mrs Ginger Sheepy, I just found a tumour on her 









2nd one in on the left

Mrs black as a baby


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

So sorry for your lost.Also,if you don't mind me asking.How long is their life span?


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

fionayee said:


> So sorry for your lost.Also,if you don't mind me asking.How long is their life span?


not too long, but mr black mouse must of been over 2 years old. maybe 3? ill have to look back at records.


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

okay,thanks


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Oh no! 
I'm terribly sorry for your loss of your beautiful mousies 
They were beautiful and i'm sure you were very proud and loving of them, R.I.P little ones <3


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> Over the weekend, whilst i was away at a wedding Mr Black mouse died, Ive had him a VERY long time, and im guessing as he had no signs of illness that he died of old age.
> 
> When he was born
> image
> ...


Christ! What a massacre! :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you for all your comments.


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

aah sorry  R.I.P.


----------



## teasel (Nov 1, 2009)

hmn...wouldnt be keeping a mouse like that me thinks sadly :devil:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

teasel said:


> hmn...wouldnt be keeping a mouse like that me thinks sadly :devil:


you what?


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness.... Worst day? 

So sorry for your loss 

Rip little mice

They're all sooooo cute!!

Sorry


----------



## fugitive (Oct 21, 2009)

That's so pants. I'm really sorry for all your losses, what a cr*p couple of days you've had, I really feel for you.

Best wishes, Sal.


----------

